# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  DDT e firma

## cyntia2002@libero.it

Secondo voi i ddt devono essere firmati dai destinatari, dai mittenti o dai vettori?
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo voi i ddt devono essere firmati dai destinatari, dai mittenti o dai vettori?
> Grazie!

  
Una copia dal destinatario, una copia dal mittente, una copia dal vettore. 
ciao

----------


## dobrey

> Una copia dal destinatario, una copia dal mittente, una copia dal vettore. 
> ciao

  Scusa Danilo, forse hai ragione tu. 
Io indico che i documenti devono essere firmati tutti sia da chi effettua il trasporto che da chi riceve i beni.

----------


## nonnamaria

Da chi effetua il traspoorto e dal destinatario.

----------

